# Clear Tubing Algae Removal



## A/A Fuel GTX (Jun 10, 2014)

I have 5/8" clear plastic tubing for my supply and return from my filter. The tubing begins to show algae deposits after some time and eventually restricts flow enough where the Eheim Electronic filter notices and shows an error in flow rate. Is there anyway to clean the interior of this tubing so it can be used again? I have rather long lines and trying to run some kind of reamer through the lines is not easily possible. The new tubing is not cheap and I hope I don't have to buy new stuff every time this happens. Just wondering what other options there my be out there. I'm sure I'm not the only one experiencing this. Perhaps some kind of dip that the tubing can be soaked in?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If it IS algae, then I suspect that a hydrogen Peroxide soak and then a piece of cloth tied on the end of a string/w a fishing weight on the other end could be pulled through.
Don't have one like that so just improvising.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's probably just nitrifying microbes. Use a long tube cleaning brush. Not easy, but it works. Then run a solution of bleach through it with a pump.


----------



## aaronbear (Mar 17, 2013)

A long flexible tube cleaning brush will do the job, the kind with a small round brush on the end of a long spring handle. I got one on fleabay for like $10 and use it to clean out my tubes every month, quick and easy.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Go to Lowes, Home Depot or the like and buy new tubing from the plumbing department for like $.79 a foot.


----------



## A/A Fuel GTX (Jun 10, 2014)

Great advice.....thank you all.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

enjoy in good health sir


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Apistia said:


> enjoy in good health sir


Excellent^


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I use a long flexible tubing cleaning brush.
A little over $6 on Amazon.
Search for Jardin Aquarium Water Filter Pipe Hose Cleaning Brush.


----------

